# Free trip perth to gold coast



## genefewings (Jul 26, 2019)

Hi.
I have a vehicle in perth that needs to be brought to the gold coast.
Its a van so it has room to sleep in if you wanted to do that.
I will be covering fuel.
So if you are happy to drive the trip will cost you nothing.
Let me know


----------

